# Cooler Chiller Mod - Input Please



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

So I built this cooler chiller last year based on the design at gotfog.com. After I built it, I read several suggestions here and there that explained why it's not a great design. I understand that the fog just doesn't have enough time in the ice to sufficiently cool down. So, rather than scrap the thing, I decided to make a slight change to it that will hopefully make it work a little more like a Vortex Chiller. I added a baffle to the mesh tube to force the fog up into the ice and I added some more mesh down along the sides so that ice won't get in the bottom of the cooler thus creating the expansion chamber. Let me know if I'm just totally off base here. I am going to give it a test run this week to see what happens. Worst case, I just remove the added pieces and I'm back where I was.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You are definitely on the right track. I did a similar mod to a Gotfog chiller, re-directing the fog through the packed ice and then back out of the wire tube. Far better results than the original design. You won't be disappointed.
Great minds, as they say lol...


----------



## billappleton (Oct 27, 2015)

*Has anyone tried fins inside the tube?*

I have a GOTFOG style chiller, and I like how it allows a good flow of fog. I was wondering if anyone has ever tried putting metal fins inside the screen wire tube? From the end it might look like this:

(*)

The fins would not obstruct flow and would provide a big increase in cold surface area...


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

I ended up yanking that baffle out. It just didn't flow right. Went back to the original gotfog design and it worked rather well, even beating out my trashcan chiller.

Ground fog on Vimeo


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

you don't want any of that chicken wire crap in there. get aluminum pipe. all aluminum pipe. no insulating pvc or plastic, or plastic foil. you want steel or aluminum pipes, and ones that have enough flow. fog is inside my unit for ten seconds before it comes out, and it takes that long to cool off the fog enough. more tutorials/videos coming soon


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

Zoolando said:


> you don't want any of that chicken wire crap in there. get aluminum pipe. all aluminum pipe. no insulating pvc or plastic, or plastic foil. you want steel or aluminum pipes, and ones that have enough flow. fog is inside my unit for ten seconds before it comes out, and it takes that long to cool off the fog enough. more tutorials/videos coming soon


I have one of those too...a trash can chiller with aluminum dryer vent. It works but IMO, the cooler works better. At least it did this past Halloween. Don't know why. Could be placement as I had them in two different spots in my yard.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Update-


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

Zoolando,

Can you please take some shots of your fogger that shows input and output and fog path inside the unit. Also the tests you are runnning indicate ice only or are you using some dry ice or NOS? I presume the output is a pancake pan. Can you provide the CFM for the fan? 

Tom


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Were filming the next instalment this weekend. Make sure you're all caught up on all the vids. every episode contains hacks and pointers. also, only the first video had a dry ice test. all other videos we were JUST ICE. No gas, no refrigeration, no dry ice.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------

